Ask HN: What's the best book on quantum mechanics you've ever read? - etr71115
======
rprospero
I'd recommend Griffiths "Introduction to Quantum Mechanics". The writing style
is informal enough that it's comfortable to read, but still had enough
mathematical rigor to teach the material. It's certainly not a definitive
reference, but I only reach for my other books after I've determined that it's
not in Griffiths.

------
Tomte
The Quark and the Jaguar by Murray Gell-Mann is a very idiosyncratic book, but
with an interesting middle section on quantum mechanics.

------
sixQuarks
If it's your first book on Quantum mechanics, I recommend: In search of
schrodinger's cat

------
kafkaesq
The Feynman Lectures on Physics - Vol III

